# what are zoomies?



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

I assume theyre just when your dog gets a sudden burst of energy and starts running around like crazy, but I was just curious.


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

That's what I call the zoomies. I kinda figure it's because they're board. They get a really bad case of them when they get excited, or have been in the house too long. Sometimes my reactive dog gets them just by being let out of her crate in the morning.


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh gets them almost every evening- we play tug and sometimes I have him do doggie push-up...sit, down, sit, down


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

For me, Zoomies is where the dog's energy level exceeds their brain activity level. An explosion of activity all at once - at my house, furniture is moved, rugs are slid on, knees are slammed into, anything sitting on the coffee table ends up on the floor....etc. When my GSD gets the Zoomies we go outside...off leash...I just have to let him run around the yard for a while, fetch a ball, play tug. Tire himself out. 

Almost like a young child on Christmas morning when they first see what Santa left them.....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I'd like to add that Jake runs like a donkey on some sort of speed!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Bruiser takes everything out when he gets them. I use my chuckit ball in the backyard until they sort of subside. Gets them about the same time every night.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Lakota gets the "Zoomies" in the morning, all of a sudden she will just run laps around the yard, really fast, cutting turns around trees. I know she will be good in agility, if we ever get there.


----------



## Tuckered (Sep 14, 2010)

I love this term!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Zoomies - What Jax gets as soon as we hit the agility field just to make me look like an ass! Or maybe it really is to secure the fence boundary to ensure the next dog to compete is safe.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shasta gets the zoomies a few times a day. I'm pretty certain she just likes running at high speeds and then sliding across the floor or rug surfing....


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah, the zoomies! Basically when their energy level is at 100, and whatever is in the way is going down because all pain sensors in my dogs have completley shut off. As well as the ability to respond to commands!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ozzy always gets the zoomies when he plays with other dogs. Like he was saving up his energy so he could outrun everyone else. LOL


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

This is not my house or dog but the first vid I saw when I put in "gsd zoomies" on youtube

pretty funny.
My dogs do not do the zoomie thing?


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

I will have to get a video of 3 of them at my house with the zoomies all at the same time. They can move the furniture!


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

This is profoundly a NEW and Foreign word for me! I really have alot to learn about GSDs and dogs in general. I'm curious though, this can happen with other dogs right? I can't imagine if you have 3 dogs with zoomies all at the same time. Must be chaos! lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't even know what zoomies were until I got a GSD and joined this forum. I have had other dogs in the past do them, but not as often as my shepherd does. So yes any breed of dog can have a case of the zoomies. It just seems like GSDs have them more. 

Jamie does zoomies when she gets wet like the other night she ran out in a thunderstorm. She thought that was just hilarious she just had to do zoomies after that. She also does them when I give her an ice cube. She loves to scoot the ice cube across the floor and play with it. She'll then proceed to do zoomies around the room throwing the ice cube. She just gets a kick out that. She's a real character.


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

kelso said:


> This is not my house or dog but the first vid I saw when I put in "gsd zoomies" on youtube
> 
> pretty funny.
> My dogs do not do the zoomie thing?


Funny vid, even if there is a polished brass pole in the middle of the living room. LOL


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

My pom is hilarious when he gets them. He doesn't do it as much anymore the older he gets.


----------



## Sierra's Mom (May 17, 2011)

I just found this and have to post! I was just about to start a thread about whatt Sierra has done to me for the past few mornings.

She will walk into a part of my lawn where I have planted grass seed and when I tell her to get out its like a switch is flipped she will run like a crazy picking up clumps of dirt and mulch, chewing and swallowing(my worst nightmare) till she calms enough for me to walk up her and grab her collar and clean out her mouth. I have learned to not bother with drop it or come as she will not listen while in this mode. I thought it was her being a teenager but it sounds like the zoomies. Looks like its back on a long lead in my fenced in yard 

Any other thoughts are welcome though!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

High5 said:


> Funny vid, even if there is a polished brass pole in the middle of the living room. LOL


haha - I noticed that too! :rofl:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know if it's the zoomies or not, but Joey gets crazy when he has to go outside and do #2. He runs around the tables, runs in circles, jumps. 

This morning, he went crazy with the blanket we use when he eats a marrow bone. He grabbed it, shook it back and forth, and ran around the room with it.

Ah, the life of a GSD owner; never dull!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

DougGeneration said:


> This is profoundly a NEW and Foreign word for me! I really have alot to learn about GSDs and dogs in general. I'm curious though, this can happen with other dogs right? I can't imagine if you have 3 dogs with zoomies all at the same time. Must be chaos! lol


Any dog can have zoomies. I find after baths all dogs even my 10 year old shepherd will still get the zoomies. They run around like idiots. It is so funny to watch.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> Don't know if it's the zoomies or not, *but Joey gets crazy when he has to go outside and do #2.* He runs around the tables, runs in circles, jumps.


I think thats a "poopy dance"! Lakota has a poopy dance when she has to go she starts looking at her butt & hopping sideways.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

No poopy dance here, Abby never asks to go out, she just waits until we let or take her out.
As for zoomies, she flies around the house and never touches or disturbs a thing. It's amazing. There are plants on stands, TV trays, things on coffee tables. Nothing gets touched.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

"poopy dance" - I like that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Lilie said:


> For me, Zoomies is where the dog's energy level exceeds their brain activity level. An explosion of activity all at once - at my house, furniture is moved, rugs are slid on, knees are slammed into, anything sitting on the coffee table ends up on the floor....etc.


Yep! When my GSD and my Akbash dog get the zoomies out in the yard, I get my back up against something solid right quick, or try to get inside as quick as I can. Otherwise I could sustain serious bodily injury should they slam into me. They get to chasing each other and both start running at full tilt across the yard... let me tell you, when 200 pounds of dog is charging at full speed, you want to GET OUT OF THE WAY. 

But it's cute when a 12 lb. Bichon Frise is doing it. I once boarded a little Bichon who got the zoomies every morning and every night, and it was too cute to watch.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilie said:


> For me, Zoomies is where the dog's energy level exceeds their brain activity level.


Totally agree

I can get Jazzy to do zoomies pretty much any time I want and it's hilarious to watch. SHe can run *really* fast, not to mention a great way to drain a TON of energy in minutes


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

u sued to call it baby elephant because thats just what my lab looked like when she ran minus the trunk but i love the term zoomies


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

When Phinneas the Min Pin gets the zoomies he looks like a dog on speed! He FLIES across the yard, lips are back, ears against the head and full speed until he's tired. I cannot believe he can move so fast! 

Milla has started getting the zoomies but it's when her dad riles her up. It's hysterical because she's still not totally coordinated.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Koshka gets the zoomies pretty regular, and Krissie does every so often. The most fun I ever had with the zoomies was when we had two full grown BIG huskies and a GSD/hound mix that would all get the zoomies; Krissie and I would just get out of the way then! 

I love it when our cats get the zoomies - unless they choose to use ME as a launching pad! Them claws can hurt an awful lot! Most of our kitties are getting older now, and don't zoom as much anymore. And since I can't really break out the laser pointer for them, that helps too. Krissie is a little too into the pointer for me to want to use it around her, and I'd just rather Koshka never even sees one.


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread...

By browsing these forums, I learned all about "zoomies", and finally had a word for what my Mia does! She gets the zoomies pretty regularly. It is a hilarious thing to watch. She always looks completely joyful during it! LOL 

My other dog, a lab mix, gets the zoomies, too. But not at all to the extent that the GSD does.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Tina D. said:


> I know this is an old thread...
> 
> By browsing these forums, I learned all about "zoomies", and finally had a word for what my Mia does! She gets the zoomies pretty regularly. It is a hilarious thing to watch. She always looks completely joyful during it! LOL
> 
> My other dog, a lab mix, gets the zoomies, too. But not at all to the extent that the GSD does.


It's bad enough when ONE gets them, but when they both start zoomin' I have to shut'em down--nearly lost a fish tank that way!

Susan


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Maybe someone has already posted this...but I wasn't sure what they ( zoomies ) were as well...even after 3 GSDs....but after reading the responses..I would say, that after a bath/shower, all 3 of my GSDs do what I call "victory laps" AKA zoomies immediately after being released. It's always entertaining.

SuperG


----------

